# Lyft Express drive (SF)



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey guys,

Any of you do the rental program? 

I was looking into it, and the offer that I had was 75 rides and it's free, 125 rides and there's an incentive (something like 125$) However, I was seeing in other posts that that had changed. 

I kind of want to do it to prevent my car (2016, only had it 6 months) from getting destroyed. Is it terribly hard to do 75 rides a week in SF? (fairly new, only do a few hours at a time right now) I was thinking that even if I did have to pay a little bit per month for it (if I hit 75 rides 3/4 weeks, it's worth it), that the wear/tear/depreciation/maintenence that I would have to pay for on my car would offset the cost of renting. 

Is there a cap on mileage? Would I have to pay for personal miles? Is it even worth it, assuming I always or mostly (3/4) hit the 75? 

I was just wondering if any of you would care to share your experiences?


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

You're looking at an average 2-3 rides per hours during the busy time which is 7-10am and 4-11pm, other times it's just dead hours. Friday and Saturday nights are pretty decent consistent rides and weekends are good. I've given you the time. It's really up to you to figure out the math from when you can driver. If you're already approve on the Lyft platform, they will tell you what rental program you qualify for. Click your face pic on left top and choose vehicle. From there chose add vehicle and it will link you to an add page. Check the rental offers because not everyone gets the some offers!!! 75 rides in doable but your looking at at least 30 hours a weeks


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Greenie has pretty much hit the nail on the head. You’ll have to drive around 30-34 hours a week, with the majority of that time during the busy hours. And don’t forget, you’ll need to do that on a consistent basis, without fail.

When figuring out if it is worth it for you, don’t forget that you’ll lose the standard mileage deduction of 53.5 cents per mile when renting a vehicle, so you’ll be paying a lot more in taxes. Be sure to factor that into the equation as well.

For most people (not all), renting long-term is not a good financial decision. However, I totally understand your desire to not destroy your new car...and you are correct, it will destroy your new car. Honestly, the best move financially when driving for any TNC is to buy a used car in the $4,000-$5,000 range that has a history of reliability and good gas mileage...and then maintain it well and run it into the ground. You see, on the UberX or regular Lyft platform, everyone gets paid the same whether or not you drive passengers in a $20,000 vehicle or a $5,000 vehicle. So the best way to maximize earnings it to tightly control your assets (vehicle) and get very, very smart on your taxes. If done correctly, it is possible (and completely legal) to pay zero taxes on all of your TNC income.

With all of this being said, I realize not everyone can go out and buy a $4,000 vehicle to use for rideshare. Sometimes, renting a vehicle and then saving towards that $4,000 car might be the best option.


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

SailingWithThe Breeze Thanks, that was helpful!


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

bad089 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any of you do the rental program?
> 
> ...


It would better to flip burgers, unfortunately.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

A PDB beater might serve this person better, what with SF's huge bonuses

Extra, what, $375/week, and mileage deductions.... amount to another $1000 / week or more.


You could be running a brand new Maserati and still end up better off than renting


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't do it. You could get around their 90% acceptance rate requirement for a free rental by skipping but now it is gone. Just get a a 2006 Kia Rio for $2000 from craigslist and drive it till it dies.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

If you do this just know you have to be on your game. Be a lyft servant strive to make sure you dont get complants and be a lyft shill. Just know you should do this for no longer then 2 months. As you will be washed out as you gotta drive your wheels off. Make sure you know what you want to do afterwards. I did it for 2 months straight of 12 hours each day. 

I used the money for my own car and CDL license so i did something better afterwards.

Work hard work smart and have a goal.


----------

